
Newsweek Defends Birtherism V2 - wombatmobile
https://www.newsweek.com/editors-note-eastmans-newsweek-column-has-nothing-do-racist-birtherism-1524800
======
wombatmobile
Newsweek apologizes for op-ed that questioned Kamala Harris' citizenship
[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/15/newsweek-
kam...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/15/newsweek-kamala-
harris-citizenship-apology)

------
wombatmobile
Newsweek doubles down on its op-ed questioning Kamala Harris's entitlement to
hold office by arguing the meaning of Article II, Section 1 of the
constitution.

~~~
wglb
Don't editorialize titles.

~~~
wombatmobile
Thank you for sharing your opinion about my opinion about Newsweek's opinion
about its own opinion, wgib.

I hear you saying that titles should be opinion free.

How about:

Newsweek features 'somewhat arcane legal debate about the precise meaning of
the phrase "subject to the jurisdiction thereof" in the Citizenship Clause of
the 14th Amendment' which 'Has Nothing to Do With Racist Birtherism'?

~~~
wglb
Like this is not my rule--it is in the guidelines:

 _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait; don 't editorialize._

~~~
wombatmobile
OK, thanks.

